# Pictures Of My Tortoises Newly Renovated Indoor Enclosure! Pic Heavy.



## Vegas_Leopard (Jan 14, 2009)

Good evening, Tortoise Forum!

Lately I've been looking at some wikkid indoor tortoise enclosure on different forums & inspired me to renovate my Sulcata's enclosure. I thought my was pretty good, but it wasn't anything compared to a lot of ideas. I gave up the tub for a rodent cage. It's definitely a lot better compared to what I used to have. I spend a few hours creating it & in the process I literally sweat, blood, but no tears.  When I was removing a few of the metal bars from the cage (reason: to make my fluorescent fixture fit through.) I left the sharp metal bars on the ground, when I was leaving to do something else I accidentally stepped on one & it impaled my foot. It went through it, I dropped everything I was doing & started freaking out lol.. I looked at it & thought I had only cut my foot, but I held my foot up & saw it went through the bottom through the top. I pulled it off & it was pouring out blood. Thanks to my younger brother, everything was situated & I went on working & laughing.. It felt good to finish & see how the finish product turned out to be. I certainly am proud of how it came out. Here are some pictures from the first enclosure to my new & most recent one.





























Thanks in advance & I hope you enjoyed the pictures.
-SulcataDud3

3 more pictures..


----------



## terryo (Jan 15, 2009)

Your enclosure is really nice. Hope your foot is OK....did you get a tetanus (?) shot recently?


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 15, 2009)

awww adorable cage, I love seeing how everyone uses pet materials in different ways it's so exciting.
Low Cost & +1 for creativity!


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's consideration, I'm able to walk on it perfectly fine. Just a little limp here & there. I haven't received a tetanus shot recently, but I'm optimistic about my foot recovery. Hopefully no lockjaw lol.. Thanks for the compliments on the enclosure too.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool! I like your hide box...I tried to make one like that but my tort got freaked by the semi-opaque sides and wouldn't use it. He still prefers burrowing over any hides I've given him.

Feel better with the foot--sounds scary to me.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 15, 2009)

SulcataDud3, nice looking enclosure you created for your little shelled friend.
In the future when puncutured, don't pull it out that's when the bleeding starts. Well if it is something big anyway.  I suggest you get a Tetanus shot if you haven't had one in the past few years. Sometimes those are not the cleanest wires around. Glad to hear it's not too painful.  Feel better soon.


----------



## Candy (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice enclosure. I'm thinking that everyone's right and if you haven't had a tetanus shot in the past 5 years it might be a good idea so you don't end up with lockjaw. That must have been very painful.  Candy


----------



## techiegrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Great Idea I have used large and extra large rabbit cages for the last two years my tort's do really good in them glad to see someone 
else decided to try them out I prefer to have my lights hanging above the cage so I didnt have to worry about clip on lights falling off the
side of a plastic tub, plus it looks a whole lot better in your house to have a cage vs a big plastic tub on the floor.

Good job, sorry to hear about your foot, glad you got it taken care of.


----------



## Isa (Jan 18, 2009)

Really nice enclosure, your little one must be a very happy tort in it. I really like the humid hide you made, really nice


----------

